# Milking in the morning...too soon?



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

i separated all the babies tonight...the youngest are 3 weeks old. they are distraught. i want to try milking all my girls for the first time in the morning. last time i only had one and didnt start til the kid was almost weaned. will they be ok at this age...all night with no momma. they're in the same goat house, just in the kidding stall with a shallow pan of water. the 8 week old girl has mushy poop. i'm hoping this helps dry her up alittle


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I start locking my kids away from their mommas at night when they are two weeks old. The first night they cry a whole lot, but it gets better after a while.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, they are old enough. Has the eight week old had cocci prevention?


----------



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

Cocci prevention is in the grain I feed. It has no smell...i saw it on her tail. i check tails every morning and evening for this reason. i think she eats too much grain and then has milk too. i'm considering bringing her inside to wean her...where i can monitor it and make sure she gets lots of pedialyte if it gets bad. i lost one to diarrhea. looked fine...was playful, never stopped eating, never seemed to get dehydrated..or i didnt notice because i wasnt checking his skin every day..


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Eight weeks is a little young to wean. I would give her a cocci prevention other than the feed.


----------



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

what should i use at that age? and should i do everyone else even though noone else is having this problem? i'm taking the loose minerals away tomorrow and putting a block up high. and i'll be feeding the moms before turning the babies back in with them. so no extra grain tasting for her


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would not take away the minerals...I would use baycox/totrazuril or Dimethox 40% for cocci. Cocci does not always present with anything in particular. Could be they all have it and poor growth would be your only clue. Bad odor is indicative of e coli or other issues, not cocci.
Grain is good for her, just monitored amounts  But I would bet she has cocci and that's why she's clumping. The feed is so unpredictable as to how much they get...I use all unmedicated feeds for that reason and treat separately.

Cocci is the # 1 reason for kids scours along with milk scours from improper bottle feeding.


----------



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks alot...I'll get her took care of. The boy that died definitely had some foul smelling poop. I'll get everyone wormed for cocci...we're doing Ivomec today. 10 days ago I did Safeguard. We rotate our horse's dewormer and the never use the same too often with the dogs so I figured the same is good for goats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not so. Worming on a schedule like that will make them resistant to all dewormers. Having a fecal done to include coccidia and then worming appropriately is the best way.


----------



## motisza (Jun 19, 2016)

Has anyone used Anthelcide Eq or Exodus paste for worming their goats? If so which one and what dosage? Thanks!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is in it and at what strength?


----------



## motisza (Jun 19, 2016)

Oxibendazole is what's in the Anthelcide and pyrantel pamoate is what's on the Exodus. Thank you!!


----------



## motisza (Jun 19, 2016)

Exodus--(pyrantel pamoate) buff paste containing 43.9% each syringe contains 3.6grams pyrantel base in 23.6 grams paste.


----------



## motisza (Jun 19, 2016)

The Anthelcide EQ is Oxibendazole 22.7%


----------



## motisza (Jun 19, 2016)

Also, all my goats have kids at this time so I need to know if I use either of these worming paste if it would be safe with the baby's drinking momma's milk??


----------

